# Donnerstag 19.07.2012, 19 Uhr Gründungstreffen DIMB Nordhessen/Kassel



## OPM (18. Juli 2012)

[kopiert von http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9698441&postcount=1067]

IG Osthessen DIMB goes Nordhessen to Kassel:

Donnerstag 19.07.2012, 19 Uhr Gründungstreffen DIMB Nordhessen/Kassel

Prinzenquelle Kassel, Schanzenstrasse 99, 34 130 Kassel

Gut mit Bus und Bahn zu erreichen, mit dem Geländerad aus dem Gelände kommend eh.


Also kommen, Kennenlernen, IG-Sprecher wählen, Aufgaben verteilen und Neuigkeiten mitteilen

Termine, wenns klappt:
-kurzfristig: hr-3 Studio Kassel vor Ort im Gelände
-27.07.2012 frühen Abend im Gelände: 
Treffen mit Karin Müller, Mdl (Bündnis90/Die Grünen) und Timon Gremmels, Mdl (SPD) mit Geländefahrrädern
-13. oder 14.08.2012 früher Abend, Radler-Demo durch Kassel mit dOCUMENTA (Polizei- und Jägeruniformen durchaus gewünscht)

Weiteres und Details folgen​


----------



## Flamingonuss (21. Juli 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> -13. oder 14.08.2012 früher Abend, Radler-Demo durch Kassel mit dOCUMENTA (Polizei- und Jägeruniformen durchaus gewünscht)
> 
> Weiteres und Details folgen​




Bei Uniformen bitte daran denken, dass dann keine Hoheitsabzeichen erlaubt sind usw usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (23. Juli 2012)

Bitte gebt es weiter, erzählt es, nehmt teil, ladet ein. So bin auch ich an diese Information gekommen 


"OPEN TRAILS" - GEGEN DIE ÄNDERUNG DES FORSTGESETZES IN HESSEN!

Mitglieder und Unterstützer des DIMB Bereich Kassel & Umland und weitere Nutzer des Waldes planen für Montag den 13.08.2012 eine Bikerdemo in Kassel. "Jetzt schlägts' 13" ab Parkplatz Hallenbad Ost um 18 Uhr durch die Stadt mit Abschlußkundgebung am Rathaus.
Hierzu benötigen wir noch Unterstützer, teilnehmende Vereine, Leute, die uns helfen, die Veranstaltung zu organisieren und zu begleiten.

Weiterführende Infos und Aktualisierungen gibt es vorerst bei Facebook, der Zugriff ist auch ohne Anmeldung möglich! Ich habe die Info von dort, sobald ich mehr habe, teile ich es hier gern mit


----------



## mtbtrailrider (22. August 2012)

Morgen, Donnerstag 23.08. gibt es nach der Demo ein erneutes Treffen bzgl. der IG-Kassel (DIMB vor Ort)!

Donnerstag 23.8.2012 19h00
Treffen in der Gaststätte Prinzenquelle  Schanzenstraße 99

- Nachlese zur biker-Demo
- Aktivitäten des DIMB vor  Ort in und um Kassel
- Infos zu Gesprächen mit  HessenForst
- mögliche Gründung DIMB IG Kassel und Umgebung bzw. Nordhessen  mit Wunsch IG Osthessen mit aufzunehmen


----------

